# Sync/Viewing Outlook at home?



## DirtyDog (28 Aug 2012)

I'm guessing having one's Outlook on the DIN syncing with something like a Windows Live or Gmail account is impossible but what is the easiest way to export my Outlook calendar so I can add it to and update my calendar at home?

Export it as a .pst file?

Thanks


----------



## Occam (28 Aug 2012)

Just create your appointments with your civvy address as an invitee.  Remember - you're not allowed to put your personal USB drive into a DND PC, and you can't put a DND USB drive into a personal PC, so unless you're burning CDs every time you want to sync everything, there's no way to do what you want to do legally.


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Aug 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Just create your appointments with your civvy address as an invitee.  Remember - you're not allowed to put your personal USB drive into a DND PC, and you can't put a DND USB drive into a personal PC, so unless you're burning CDs every time you want to sync everything, there's no way to do what you want to do legally.


I'll give that a try but it sounds like I'll be spamming myself as it looks like I'll have atleast a dozen calendar events in a week.  

Looking at my email client at home (windows live) it is quite weak and probably wouldn't have much ability to work with Outlook anyway.  Maybe it's time to ditch it and get a "real" client like Outlook for home.  or go back to Outlook Express.

As far as UBS keys.... don't worry.  I use an approved stick and everything is transferred on a scrubber.

if somehow could tell me what I'd need to export from Outlook every day to bring home to update my calendar, that'd be great.  I'm a big fan of electronic agendas, calendars and task lists.  I find it extremely conveniet when used on multiple devices plus it has build in redundancy and you don't have to worry about losing anything physical.


----------



## Occam (29 Aug 2012)

If you go see or phone your local help desk at work, ask about the "Office 2003 Home Use CD" which any CF member/DND employee can use to install Outlook on their home computer to conduct work-related tasks.  It's a full version of Outlook Office 2003 Professional.  Once you have that installed on your home computer, you can Google "export calendar entries outlook 2003" for a few methods of exporting your calendar entries (only!) to a file type which can then be carted home for use.


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Aug 2012)

Thanks, turns out I have Outlook (2007)already installed at home.


----------

